
Top job boards for software devs - masnick
http://www.maxmasnick.com/guides/jobs/
======
joe_the_user
If we're saying for "for software devs", I think that <http://dice.com> has to
be mentioned.

It's the top or a top board for contract programming.

While hn talks about start-ups a lot, we should certainly consider that a
start-up is not for everyone, not even for everyone who's a good programmer.

------
joshuaxls
AngelList has just launched a talent-matching service: <http://angel.co/jobs>.

See exactly who you'll be working with, how much you'll be making, details on
equity, who has invested, etc. All from some of the choicest, funded startups.

~~~
lpolovets
This is awesome. Now if the site just supported faceted search..

------
husted
Where would you go for embedded jobs? I realize that HN is not typically for
devs who program close to the hardware but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy the
discussions here. I do however feel a bit lonely since I don't know
RoR/Node/<anything web> but have spend years working on embedded stuff.
Where's the job postings me?

~~~
zafka
Hello husted, Thanks for asking. I am in a similar situation. I love embedded,
but also like the culture here on HN. Jim

~~~
fastwalker
Fellow embedded dev. here, what's a good job board for us guys?

~~~
husted
If we had any web skills we could build our own site :-) In my part of the
world positions are mostly filled by word of mouth but I guess that's true
everywhere. However I'm looking to relocate to another country and I wouldn't
mind working in a small shop again.

~~~
zafka
If you are thinking USA, shoot me an email. Most of my contacts are telecom
and medical.

------
kgtm
Great list, but do keep in mind of language/tech specific job boards. To give
a concrete example, if I was looking for Perl developers (or to work as one) I
would surely check out jobs.perl.org first. Such focused boards or mailing
lists usually exist for most popular technologies and might give more solid
leads. YMMV of course.

------
ecaron
The conversation of which job boards should be added to the list is happening
at
[https://plus.google.com/105563832196530779426/posts/4hqn8dLP...](https://plus.google.com/105563832196530779426/posts/4hqn8dLPGsd).
I suggested my company there, rather than in this thread, per the OP's
request.

------
polyfractal
Tossing my recently launched email list into the mix:
<http://startupfrontier.com>

Still in it's infancy, but I'm interviewing startups that are hiring and
sending out the interviews each week. The idea is to provide applicants with a
more personal look inside companies, since traditional job listings are either
extremely sterile or trying too hard to talk about nerf guns and foosball.

------
adaml_623
Since you're 'Asking HN' it might be appropriate to mention more explicitly
about where you want the developer to be. You seem to have chosen US focused
boards. Are you excluding remote developers? I think the websites that people
look at are very region specific.

P.S. My favourite new thing is jobstractor.com so perhaps you should ensure
that you're tweeting your job ads in a suitable manner.

~~~
robinwarren
thanks for the mention. I'm hoping to improve <http://jobstractor.com> in the
new year so any feedback from HNers would be welcome.

------
rglullis
Would it be too bad if I suggested to add <http://job4dev.com> to the list?
Not only we have a regular way for companies to add job listings to the
website, we are also aggregating all the top feeds on the "paid" list; except
for LinkedIn (which never seemed to have a "hacker" focus) and authentic jobs
(which seemed to be more inclined to web and graphic design). We also
aggregate the job listings from the Python mailing list. Adding the same
functionality to other boards is not hard at all.

Listing and companies get their own "page", where people can get more
information before applying, or even help with by adding more information.

There are a couple of other "semi-features", things that I worked on for a
while but never got the users to see it/test:

1) bookmarking of external listings: a place
(<http://job4dev.com/jobs/bookmarks>) for job seekers to manage all the
listings that interest them

2) Resume building.

------
rchaudhary
What do you guys think about niche job boards? I run the following two of them
and it's free to post there

<http://jobs.pythonweekly.com/> for Python related jobs

<http://jobs.nosqlweekly.com/> for NoSQL related jobs

------
petercooper
It's Ruby only (including Rails, of course) but I've been running
<http://jobs.rubyinside.com/> for the last few years.

It looks formulaic on the surface (due to being run by Simply Hired) but we've
run a few hundred ads from folks like Scribd, TechCrunch, Expedia and New
Relic, and all listings get sent out in an issue of Ruby Weekly (10k
subscribers) too.

To balance it out, the folks at <http://toprubyjobs.com/> are running a Ruby
and Rails job board too. It's cheaper than mine but gets you into the Ruby5
podcast I believe.

------
zacharycohn
There was a TechStars company called <http://grouptalent.com> who sponsored
the last Seattle Startup Weekend. They're a high-end job board positioning
themselves to help people finance their bootstrapped startups.

------
superkinz
You're focusing on full time only sites as opposed to freelance?

------
dmadden
<http://agilescout.com/jobs/> is a good place to post Agile positions. It's
$49.

------
omnipath
No mention of indeed.com? Or even usajobs.gov?

------
benblodgett
I would add in the forrst job board as well

------
FreshCode
What about joelonsoftware.com?

~~~
masnick
I think that's the same as StackOverflow Careers.

